# Full Face Helmets for Kids?



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

After watching my 4 year old daughter take a face plant yesterday, I am wondering if I should get her a full face helmet. She has a Petzl Picchu helmet, which I think helped her, as it has a thicker shell so it hit first then her face luckily into the soft sand. Not trying to be too proud of a parent, but she rides at a high level, and has been riding single track for almost a year now, and pushes herself so that she does have some decent crashes and I just don't want to see her get seriously hurt.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Crusader Bikes (Jun 21, 2012)

When my son Gage started racing his Strider last year we bought him T.H.E.'s liberty helmet it is a little big but it has saved him a couple of face plants on the Gunnite start hill and turns at Beltway 8 BMX track and one on Asphalt at Pearland BMX. So I applaud you in this effort. 

FLY makes a good helmet. If I were going to go away from the T.H.E. helmet I think I would try the Giro Remedy. There is a rider at Betlway 8 that has one and it seems to not be as bulky looking.


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, anyone seen any FF helmet that fits a 2 year old? My son had his chin stitched up twice, the second time just after the first stitched had healed nicely, on the same place.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

My son has both types of helmets and his helmet of choice 99.9 % of the time is the full face. Give your daughter the option to choose which one she wants. Some kids crash, brush it up, and keep on riding while some crash and request a full face helmet. If your daughter doesn't mind the cuts and bruises, let her ride whichever helmet she likes. I found out that if I let my son choose his gear and be confortable/confident, then he will continue to ride. A full face helmet is overkill for our trails, but it keeps him riding the trails!!


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

My boys use FF helmets at the BMX track. Whenever they want to use them for normal riding, they usually take them off in a few minutes because they are too hot. They will save your kid's face though.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

I did some research on this topic last year.
I tried 661 FF helmets for my son and returned them because they were too big and bulky.
We settled on a Fly FF helmet. Fly has Youth sizes so we did not have to settle for an Adult XS size. We've been happy with the Fly FF we got.


----------



## sslitson (Aug 28, 2012)

I gave the kids options...but once the older two were in braces they had to wear ff helmets.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

My daughter started racing BMX at 26 months old. Finding her an appropriate helmet was a nightmare. In the end, the Youth XS helmet that ran the smallest was the Fly CHAOS helmet. 
She has this one, in black/red: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3457 The kids sizes are sold out now, though. I checked Fly's website. Seems they only make the new models in Youth Small.  Grrr....with all the Strider riders these days, you would THINK they would have added an XXS!

Here is a Youth XS, new, on eBay. NEW FLY FLASH GRAPHIC HELMET PURP/YOUTH LGW/BLK XS | eBay

At 3.5, it fits her perfectly. At 2, we used a thin knit Life is Good beanie under it to make it stay put better, but on days when it was too hot to do so, it still stayed in place pretty well for her falls. All the other Youth XS helmets we tried were even bigger. 

It's a great little helmet. It has held up well, has had the lining washed countless times and has served us well.

May, this year, at 3 Yrs and 2 months.









April, this year.









May 2011, 26 Months Old, Racing the Armadillo BMX Texas State Qualifier









May 2011, 26 Months Old


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

My two wear Remdy's


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

awesome advice!!!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

kabayan- curious how old is your son? 

I'm looking for a FF for my 7yld daughter. The 661 Comp Shifted looks to have better venting than the Fly Kinetic. So I'm kinda leaning toward the 661.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 661 Comp Shifted. I think it's great- light and well vented. But I don't think the 661 Shifteds have kids sizing. If your daughter fits into the XS or S, that'd be great. They had the Shifteds on sale for $40 at Backcountry a couple of weeks back. I would've gotten my son one too except he's on a Bell Sanction now.

My experience with 661 Kid's Full Face helmet was specific to the Strike model.
For a FF helmet marketed for kids, I thought it was bulky and heavy, specially for a 3-4 yr old.
Six Six One Strike MTB Bike Helmet - Full Face (For Kids) - Save 40%
We much preferred the Flys and their kids sizing options.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

kabayan said:


> I have a 661 Comp Shifted. I think it's great- light and well vented. But I don't think the 661 Shifteds have kids sizing. If your daughter fits into the XS or S, that'd be great.


Actually we measured her head about 1.5cm above her ears and got right between 53-54cm which is the XS size and the small is 55-56cm. So she should fit the XS good, but I'm wandering if we might should go Small so she doesn't outgrow it too quickly.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Smallest FF I could find was from Pryme Gear:
Pryme Gear » Pryme US

XXS is 48-52cm

My son is average size and has been wearing one since 2.5 years old


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Actually we measured her head about 1.5cm above her ears and got right between 53-54cm which is the XS size and the small is 55-56cm. So she should fit the XS good, but I'm wandering if we might should go Small so she doesn't outgrow it too quickly.


Respectfully, don't fall into the trap of letting kids grow into helmets. Helmet fit is paramount to them functioning as they should, a poor fitting helmet could result in injury, something no one wants to see happen. Get the best fitting lid you can find and pass the helmet down when it is out grown imo.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Respectfully, don't fall into the trap of letting kids grow into helmets. Helmet fit is paramount to them functioning as they should, a poor fitting helmet could result in injury, something no one wants to see happen. Get the best fitting lid you can find and pass the helmet down when it is out grown imo.


Yeah been thinking about that overnight. Probably is better to get the smaller size and deal with the replacement when she needs it. Or maybe buy both sizes and have the replacement ready one.


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone considered Cratoni helmet?
Cratoni C-Maniac Helmet 2011 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
I've got one for my 7.5 year-old son and he likes it very much (thinks he's looking cool with it)  
Certainly this is a kind of overkill for most of our riding (so, not often in use). Rather light btw.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Is that sturdy and does it feel like it would actually withstand a hard face plant?? Kinda looks skimpy IMO.


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Is that sturdy and does it feel like it would actually withstand a hard face plant?? Kinda looks skimpy IMO.


Not sturdy enough for big air :smilewinkgrin:
But it would definitely withstand all our face landings so far - nothing serious yet. After any major impact I would dispose it without regrets.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

To me, it looks like exactly what I would want. My daughter isn't doing DH runs, just flowy singletrack, and I want something to save her in case she can't get her hands out in front of her in time. But the problem for me, is that the sizes are too big, that and I don't understand the two sizes that they do have, as they overlap one another (S/M 53-56cm and M/L 54-58cm). Oh well, maybe when she gets bigger, if she isn't into big air or error.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up some 661 carbon full face helmets from Chainlove for my boys last year. I think they were under $100 a piece; more expensive than my helmet, but I cannot put a price on the safety of my children.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> but I cannot put a price on the safety of my children.


That's kinda my thinking too. I'm ordering up the 661 Comp Shifted Helmet and some other pads.


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I picked up some 661 carbon full face helmets from Chainlove for my boys last year. I think they were under $100 a piece; more expensive than my helmet, but I cannot put a price on the safety of my children.


Could you please report the weight of these helmets? I'd only find the data for the 300+$ version: 661 Evo Carbon Camber 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
I have serious difficulties to imaging any increase of the safety from putting 1kg+ on a children head without neck brace... :bluefrown:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBiker1972 said:


> Could you please report the weight of these helmets? I'd only find the data for the 300+$ version: 661 Evo Carbon Camber 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> I have serious difficulties to imaging any increase of the safety from putting 1kg+ on a children head without neck brace... :bluefrown:


Just weighed on my Park Tool hanging scale: 2 lbs. 4 oz.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

BullSCit said:


> After watching my 4 year old daughter take a face plant yesterday, I am wondering if I should get her a full face helmet. She has a Petzl Picchu helmet, which I think helped her, as it has a thicker shell so it hit first then her face luckily into the soft sand. Not trying to be too proud of a parent, but she rides at a high level, and has been riding single track for almost a year now, and pushes herself so that she does have some decent crashes and I just don't want to see her get seriously hurt.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I got Cratoni C-maniac for my just turned 4 son. Ordered form Chainreaction cycles. It is very light, it is not a real heavy duty full-face, but it already saved him from a few faceplants. He actually likes it and demands to wear it over his Uvex.


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Just weighed on my Park Tool hanging scale: 2 lbs. 4 oz.


Thank you! This corresponds to c.a. 1015g. I also weighted our Cratoni C-Maniac size S/M (53-56cm): 341.8g = c.a. 12 oz.
BTW, there is another well-known helmet of a similar type: MET Parachute








Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames
It doesn't come in kid sizes, but there are some reviews on this one, even videos.
MTB crash at 40km/h - Lifesaver MET Parachute - YouTube


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Axe said:


> I got Cratoni C-maniac for my just turned 4 son. Ordered form Chainreaction cycles. It is very light, it is not a real heavy duty full-face, but it already saved him from a few faceplants. He actually likes it and demands to wear it over his Uvex.


Does your son have a big head, or is their sizing off? I thought my 4 year old daughter had a big head (19.75 in / 50.2 cm), but that would be too big for her, but I think it would be perfect for her, but I don't want to get something too big for her as the reasons mentioned above. And a two pound helmet seems a little excessive for what I need, and a 3/4 pounder sounds a lot better.

Thanks - BS


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

BullSCit said:


> Does your son have a big head, or is their sizing off? I thought my 4 year old daughter had a big head (19.75 in / 50.2 cm), but that would be too big for her, but I think it would be perfect for her, but I don't want to get something too big for her as the reasons mentioned above. And a two pound helmet seems a little excessive for what I need, and a 3/4 pounder sounds a lot better.
> 
> Thanks - BS


He does not have a large head, not sure what size I have, could be M/L, as initial plan was to get it for my daughter who is 4 years older - but he does have a large head and it was fitting a bit restrictive. Strap adjusts, and it seems secure and gives him a bit of breathing space.


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

BullSCit said:


> Does your son have a big head, or is their sizing off? I thought my 4 year old daughter had a big head (19.75 in / 50.2 cm), but that would be too big for her, but I think it would be perfect for her, but I don't want to get something too big for her as the reasons mentioned above. And a two pound helmet seems a little excessive for what I need, and a 3/4 pounder sounds a lot better.
> 
> Thanks - BS


You are right: their sizing is way off. I just tried our Cratoni C-Maniac S/M 53-56cm and found that for 56cm head there is no way to put it on. For 55cm it's marginal. For 53cm it's perfect, and for 51cm it's still good enough.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

IceBiker, thanks so very much for that info. I was about ready to buy the helmet, hoping it would fit, and if not, it would in a year or two, but knowing it will fit now, has me ordering right now.

Thanks again, I really do appreciate the info.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

IceBiker1972 said:


> You are right: their sizing is way off. I just tried our Cratoni C-Maniac S/M 53-56cm and found that for 56cm head there is no way to put it on. For 55cm it's marginal. For 53cm it's perfect, and for 51cm it's still good enough.


You seem to have a good selection of heads to try on..  But, yes, err on the large side. Better to get a large one - and keep it for the next year..


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

archienduro

Love this concept. If only they made it in jr. sizes. Just able to breath a bit cooler.


----------



## wranglergm (Feb 18, 2014)

*3 year old rider...*



HighFlyingMama said:


> My daughter started racing BMX at 26 months old. Finding her an appropriate helmet was a nightmare. In the end, the Youth XS helmet that ran the smallest was the Fly CHAOS helmet.
> She has this one, in black/red: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3457 The kids sizes are sold out now, though. I checked Fly's website. Seems they only make the new models in Youth Small.  Grrr....with all the Strider riders these days, you would THINK they would have added an XXS!
> 
> Here is a Youth XS, new, on eBay. NEW FLY FLASH GRAPHIC HELMET PURP/YOUTH LGW/BLK XS | eBay
> ...


Sorry to bother you, but while searching for a full face helmet I run into this great pictures...and I must ask: what is the bike she is riding? I would love to get something like this for my son Thomas! Please let me know! Thank you for your help!!! Paul.


----------

